# "Kaith" retires from MartialTalk.



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2005)

Got ya to look eh? 

 After careful consideration, I have dropped my long term handle of "Kaith Rustaz" here on Martial Talk.  While to me the use of a handle or a name is a matter of personal preference, I have come to the conclusion that it's continued use here, by me, may hinder some of my goals both for MartialTalk, and in my professional career.  So, "Kaith" has been officially retired from MartialTalk.

 Some pages may need to be updated, a few gazillion posts refering to the dear retired.  So, I'll keep the handle as part of my profile, but here on out, it's 100% Bob.

 Thank you for 4 wonderful years. Lets see if we can make the next 4 even more exciting!

 - Bob


----------



## jonah2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Happy retirement 'Kaith' and welcome 'Bob'

Forgive my ignorance but i thought that was your real name! Where did the original name come from.

Jonah


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been using Kaith online since the early 80's, as well as in sci-fi fandom.  There are most likely more people who know me as Kaith than Bob. 

You can call me either. 
Just don't call me late for dinner.   (Bad joke)


----------



## Tremble (Jul 7, 2005)

It always confused me Bob.

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## masherdong (Jul 7, 2005)

Have a Happy Retirement "Kaith"!!!  Welcome Bob!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 7, 2005)

Now that's a change I can definatly respect!  I think you will enjoy using your real name.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

You mean *Kaith Rustaz* was really Bob Hubbard?!? I'm shocked! Did anyone else know?


----------



## dubljay (Jul 7, 2005)

Its the Clark Kent/Superman double identity of MartialTalk!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2005)

Good decision, Bob. A step in the right direction, I'd say!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You mean *Kaith Rustaz* was really Bob Hubbard?!? I'm shocked! Did anyone else know?


 

 Ya know ... as a staff member, you'd think I'd be 'in' on this kind of information!  :cuss:

 :lol2:  Two thumbs up, big guy!  :ladysman:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Got ya to look eh?
> 
> After careful consideration, I have dropped my long term handle of "Kaith Rustaz" here on Martial Talk.  While to me the use of a handle or a name is a matter of personal preference, I have come to the conclusion that it's continued use here, by me, may hinder some of my goals both for MartialTalk, and in my professional career.  So, "Kaith" has been officially retired from MartialTalk.
> 
> ...



May the King rest in peace.

Long Live the King!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 8, 2005)

I dunno...I kind of liked the Rustaz persona, mysterious, dark and piraty...%-}  No more good guy/bad guy I suppose.  No more second appeals...   No more who is this guy?  But to be positive  , I like to welcome you on your complete "out".  Now we all know who's who up front. TW


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2005)

well my Kaith retire in the carribean sucking on margarita's until he puuuks!!! Yea Yea Yea

Terry


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Retirement Kaith! :cheers:

Howdy, Bob! :wavey: (officially  )


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2005)

I always suspected Kaith wasn't his real name, but I could never find any evidence to support my theory.  One less mystery.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2005)

Ha, I was never confused because I called him, Larry!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2005)

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk.


Yeah, and also recall the "Great and Powerful wizard, Larry" from the Galaxy Rangers Cartoon.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Good decision, Bob. A step in the right direction


 I think he should take the next logical step, though, and change it from *Bob Hubbard* to *Brad Pitt*...or at least to *Steven Seagal*!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, Pleeze!  I can do something they can't.
Act.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Oh, Pleeze!  I can do something they can't.
> Act.



Does the GF know you were acting?


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok Bob.....welcome


----------

